# Looking for a breeder



## sdennis3 (Nov 29, 2007)

I am looking to purchase my first maltese puppy in the next couple of months but I am looking for a good reputable breeder in the Central Florida area. Any suggestions?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

have you tried the AMA list of breeders? 

it lists them by state.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I am looking to purchase my first maltese puppy in the next couple of months but I am looking for a good reputable breeder in the Central Florida area. Any suggestions?[/B]


have you checked the AMA list? www.americanassociation.org, they have them listed by state. Good luck with your search!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

How about Joyce Walkins of Marcris Maltese? She's amazing.. www.MarcrisMaltese.com 

Also, you could have your baby shipped with a flight attendant. I know Dian Lynch personally and have boughten Ace and a new puppy off of her a few weeks ago and she is amazing. www.midismaltese.com  She has beautiful babies and I couldn't ask for nicer pups.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> I am looking to purchase my first maltese puppy in the next couple of months but I am looking for a good reputable breeder in the Central Florida area. Any suggestions?[/B]



Becky has some new pups also...she is in FL.

http://www.clabecmaltese.com/NewArrivals.html


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Here are some Florida Breeders:
http://www.maltesedogs.com/
http://www.bonniesmaltese.com/
http://www.darlynnsmaltese.com/
http://www.fantasymaltese.com/
http://jambetmaltese.homestead.com/
http://malteseandyorkies.homestead.com/luvsong.html
http://www.marcrismaltese.com/
http://www.whirlwindskennel.com/
http://www.bhejei.com/Wesglyn/wesglyn.htm
http://community-1.webtv.net/tntmaltesegth/TNTMaltese/
http://www.talinmaltese.com/

Then there is:
C & M Maltese Carole Thomas/Mary Day
Miami, Florida (305) 233-1328

Cambea's Maltese Beverly Weddington
Clearwater, FL (727) 799-7351

The other's that have been listed on the forum are great too.
Good Luck on your search.
Tina


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> I am looking to purchase my first maltese puppy in the next couple of months but I am looking for a good reputable breeder in the Central Florida area. Any suggestions?[/B]


You're definitely in luck, there are a ton of great breeders in Florida. We just picked up our beautiful baby from Theresa and Tom at TNT maltese. She has his sister I believe, and she also had a younger male at the time. Not sure if she still has them. 










Also, Joyce from Marcris recommended Diamondmaltese.com to me. Joyce also had some puppies that were 3 weeks at the time, so I guess now they are 6 weeks. 

Good luck with your search, you can't go wrong with any of the breeders listed above.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> How about Joyce Walkins of Marcris Maltese? She's amazing.. www.MarcrisMaltese.com
> 
> Also, you could have your baby shipped with a flight attendant. I know Dian Lynch personally and have boughten Ace and a new puppy off of her a few weeks ago and she is amazing. www.midismaltese.com  She has beautiful babies and I couldn't ask for nicer pups.[/B]


Andrea, we didn't get pics of your new baby!! I didn't even know you got another one. Was is the gorgeous girl that was listed at the bottom of her site a few weeks ago?


----------



## sdennis3 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thank you, to everyone, for all of your recommendations. It's been a great help.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=491855
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha nope, she wasn't ever on her site. I knew about her from birth :wub: :wub: She's been mine for awhile, just haven' told anyone yet because I haven't yet thought of a name for her. I only phsyically got her about 2 weeks ago. She is almost 5 months old.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=491895
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaha sounds like you pulled a Becky. Congratulations. I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Here are some Florida Breeders:
> http://www.maltesedogs.com/
> http://www.bonniesmaltese.com/
> http://www.darlynnsmaltese.com/
> ...


Shuuuuuuuu Tina when I look at the list in black and white it makes me realize that I made the right decision about Sharon handling for me when the babies get old enough. That is a wonderful list full of excellent breeders.


----------



## cknight (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I'm new at this and love this forum, I have learned so much already. Cannot wait to get my very own puppy. Thanks again for the list.


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

It's great to hear that you are taking the time to look for a reputable breeder....good luck...there are some beautiful babies out there :smilie_daumenpos: :grouphug:


----------

